# What kind of battery do I have?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I know the answer but thought it best to check.

Im in the middle of installing my solar panel and in the manual for the controller it states that you have to select the type of battery that you have.

I thought I had a sealed battery but looking at it it looks more like a vented battery where you can unscrew the plastic holes on the top to top up the battery.

There are four options to select and they are

Vented Battery
Sealed lead acid battery
Gel Battery
Nicd battery.

There are 6 plastic screws that can come out to get access to the cells and a tube that looks like a vent coming out of the side of the battery so is this a vented battery?

More importantly if it isnt a sealed battery should I be doing anything (maintenance) to it? Ive not touched it in 5 years. Works fine. Now that I am getting solar though is there anything I need to do to it?

Thanks


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Barryd 

I believe you can safely say that you have a vented battery, owing to the fact that the battery acid does give off vapour when charging be it from the normal onboard charger or solar hence the tube.

Two things to check would be the level of the water (Deionised water this is available from the likes of Halfords or chemists)in the cells compartments and that the vent tube is venting to the exterior of the vehicle to allow any gasses to safely escape.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! Thanks. I had better check as its right under the rear seat / bed where my head goes!  

Mind you it hasnt killed me in five years. The van isnt here right now but Im pretty sure the vent isnt going outside the vehicle and is only a plastic tube a few inches long. Will check later.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone know what type of gas is vented?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mark993 said:


> Anyone know what type of gas is vented?


Hydrogen gas which is colourless/odourless and tasteless

It is also quite flammable


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> Mark993 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what type of gas is vented?
> ...


So a build up of Hydrogen gas just below my head right near some fuses and within a couple of feet of the LPG tank might not be a good thing then? 8O

Once the panel is fitted presumably the battery will be charging all the time in daylight so will the gas generated increase?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark993 said:
> ...


Actually no.....

Asphyxiation is very unlikely with the vented gas from a battery (remember it's not going to be charging at night) but an explosion is far more likely I'm afraid as the gas is very flammable

But don't be worried you van is vented so all will be fine, just don't go lighting a *** next to the vent hole!

I've seen a few guys lose their eyebrows when checking battery levels on tanks with a lighter (those were the days when the Army didn't really follow H&S)

It's highly unlikely it will vent enough to cause a problem (it's only small and no where near a lit flame and you have a vented van).

Just something to be aware of if you decide to check the levels and pull out your lighter to do it!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > bigcats30 said:
> ...


Thanks but thats what I am saying. I dont think it is vented properly. Will have a look tomorrow.

Never had the lids off in five years. Should I be checking levels? Bit late now!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

get it checked

My toy boy

Why is it not vented properly??

if you don't know get someone who does to check

All of a fluster  

Aldra


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


You don't need to check levels if it is a sealed unit....but in your photo you have filling/inspection holes so you can fill it (distilled water!! NOT tap water)

Less water = less battery power! the levels should be above the plates (you'll see when you open one)

Just get a torch unscrew and have a look and top up if needed

Aldra is right they should be vented to the outside (build up of highly flammable gas is bad) all you'll need is a bit of tubing


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ill check it out tomorrow. 

Cheers


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

good

Toy boys are not that easy to find

You have a responsibility not to be overcome with fumes

Michelle agrees

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im totally confused now. Whats new I hear you grumble.

Just had a closer insepection and there is no breather tube on this battery. There is indeed a tube that runs right down under the wardrobe and out under the van but it is not connected to this battery.

There doesnt appear to be anywhere to connect a vent tube. I remember when we bought it the owner said he had just replaced the battery so perhaps the old one was vented?

However it does have a magic eye and 6 unscrewable lids where you could top up if required. So what type of battery is it?


Vented Battery?

or 

Sealed lead acid battery ?

ITs important I find out quick as the solar panel is now installed and working away and it is set on type 1 which is Vented battery. It says in the manual if you select the wrong battery type you could damage the battery.

The only details on the battery are that its Type L110 with a serial number 166031185

When you google type L110 it appears to be a deep cycle lead acid battery. Nothing comes up for that model number. 

Its been in five years and used constantly with no maintenance.

Any further thoughts on this?

Cheers
Hopeless from Teesdale!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

This one looks very similar - including the handles for carrying. You could check if the dimensions listed match?

http://www.totalparts.co.uk/batteries/l110-neptune-1yr-110ah-750cca.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Christine600 said:


> This one looks very similar - including the handles for carrying. You could check if the dimensions listed match?
> 
> http://www.totalparts.co.uk/batteries/l110-neptune-1yr-110ah-750cca.html


Thanks. Yes it does look similar but is it a vented battery or a sealed unit? The spec sheet says it is vented but I cant find a vent on my battery. All I know is I think its a deep cycle lead acid battery. I have emailed the controller suppliers to ask them which one I should choose but I suspect they wont know without seeing the battery!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Perhaps if you send a pic of your battery to TotalParts? Or King Neptun?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi barryd
Thanks again for all the questions and answers you have drawn out, thanks to all those who posted, on your solar post. Like others I now need to get on with it.
Regarding the "what battery". I thought this would be easy, I just need to lift them out and read what is on them. Not so, the lifting out was difficult as I had forgotten how heavy they are, nothing to do with my health and age! When I did manage no clear indication. A bit like you after some research I have to assume they are lead acid, mine are clearly sealed though.
Glad your system is working well it must be a big relief and pleasure. Just think of those EHU charges you save, £3-£4 a night.
p-c


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

p-c said:


> Hi barryd
> Thanks again for all the questions and answers you have drawn out, thanks to all those who posted, on your solar post. Like others I now need to get on with it.
> Regarding the "what battery". I thought this would be easy, I just need to lift them out and read what is on them. Not so, the lifting out was difficult as I had forgotten how heavy they are, nothing to do with my health and age! When I did manage no clear indication. A bit like you after some research I have to assume they are lead acid, mine are clearly sealed though.
> Glad your system is working well it must be a big relief and pleasure. Just think of those EHU charges you save, £3-£4 a night.
> p-c


Thanks. Somebody will know I guess. Yes it is a relief that its all done. Imagine doing it when your as clueless as me without this forum!

Yes it will be a bonus saving on EHU but for us its often a case of not having to move on or conserve power. If we are touring say in France its arguable if we need a panel or not as we move on a lot but there are often occasions where we would like to stay in one place longer but feel the need to move on to charge the battery as we are seldom on hookup over there.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Barryd
I am sure you still have a vented battery, years ago lead acid batteries did have small plastic tubes to allow the gasses to vent off and going by your initial comment about a pipe near the battery I assumed that this was the case, But in later years the designs of vented batteries changed some had small pinholes in the top of the screw in plugs for topping up the acid levels some had small holes in the top of the casing as you can see there were lots of options but I am sure looking at your picture you have a vented battery.

Anyway if all else fails just replace it with some dilitihum crystals and get a new flux capacitor that usually works. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

delawaredandy said:


> Hi Barryd
> I am sure you still have a vented battery, years ago lead acid batteries did have small plastic tubes to allow the gasses to vent off and going by your initial comment about a pipe near the battery I assumed that this was the case, But in later years the designs of vented batteries changed some had small pinholes in the top of the screw in plugs for topping up the acid levels some had small holes in the top of the casing as you can see there were lots of options but I am sure looking at your picture you have a vented battery.
> 
> Anyway if all else fails just replace it with some dilitihum crystals and get a new flux capacitor that usually works. :lol:


Right Barry

Now you know 8O  8O 

I think :lol: :lol: 
ldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

delawaredandy said:


> Hi Barryd
> I am sure you still have a vented battery, years ago lead acid batteries did have small plastic tubes to allow the gasses to vent off and going by your initial comment about a pipe near the battery I assumed that this was the case, But in later years the designs of vented batteries changed some had small pinholes in the top of the screw in plugs for topping up the acid levels some had small holes in the top of the casing as you can see there were lots of options but I am sure looking at your picture you have a vented battery.
> 
> Anyway if all else fails just replace it with some dilitihum crystals and get a new flux capacitor that usually works. :lol:


Thanks. So the gasses are just released out the top then! 8O

Well its not killed me in five years so it must be ok. Ill just leave the setting on the controller as 1. then which is Vented battery.

Dont worry I already have a flux capacitor which I installed today. Im just hoping I can manage to get the Kontiki up to 88MPH! Might need a long hill. 

Flux Capacitor


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ohh what's that little blue light Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Ohh what's that little blue light Barry


That tells me that the Flux Capacitor is on. I just dial in the year on the screen below. Get the van to 88mph and go back to the future.

I wonder what year I should start at. 1981 might be a good start when I was 15. I have unfinished business with several 5th year girls. Crikey I will come back as a 15 year old wont I!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

if you do

That's the end of you and me

15 that's not a toy boy

It's just a toy

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> if you do
> 
> That's the end of you and me
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ill come back!


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought the blue light was to let you know that you was just coming out of warp drive and arriving in the south of sunny France :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

delawaredandy said:


> I thought the blue light was to let you know that you was just coming out of warp drive and arriving in the south of sunny France :lol:


I wish! Well the van is still there this morning and its not just smouldering pile of ash so maybe everything is wired and programmed properly!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't just sit there!

Get something plugged in or you will be wasting all that free electricity. 8O 

Have you taken into account that once you have the solar system up and running, you will get the irresistable urge to go out and buy dozens of 12 volt adaptors for all your electronic toys.

Also, by fitting a regulator that shows volts, amps, watts, temperature, latest FTSE level and weather in Mongolia, your wife will probably divorce you. This is because you will spend every waking hour watching the screen and fretting every time a cloud crosses the Sun. You might as well go out this morning and buy an Anorak as you will turn into a boring solar maniac. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Don't just sit there!
> 
> Get something plugged in or you will be wasting all that free electricity. 8O
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know. Im sill waiting for my Invertor to arrive so I can start plugging in household goods just for a laugh!

Its annoying as it keeps switching off when the battery is full. Everything goes to zero.

I keep switching lights on and going to the toilet when I dont need to to make it come on again!

At least I wont annoy her by lifting up her seat to check the battery level with my multi meter which when it gets down to 12.1 means we have to pack up and leave! Oh no. I have a blue screen now that shows a pic of the charged battery and the voltage!

Im easy pleased.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I emailed the ebay seller of the controller to see if he could help. I got this reply

hi barry - if it's a type that you can add water to it then chances are it's flooded type, as either sealed or VRLA cannot be added water, though the VRLA has a vent that can self-regulate. If it's flooded type I'd probably go with the Gel one since it's got the highest float voltage. In general as long as they are lead acid my experience is whichever mode is ok, but if you can get a hold of the battery specification (the manufacturer should have it) and consult them about the suitable Float voltage and then you pick the closest one to it. That's what I'd do. thankskev

I must say they are very helpful but Im still none the wiser.


----------

